# General > Films >  Does anyone know the name of this film.

## ecb

I remember seeing a trailer for a film (likely American 1990s or early 2000s) in which a guy, saw women as fat if they were unpleasant and slim if they were nice (even though they were actually fat).  Does anyone know the name of this film, please?

----------


## baileys Bhoy

Might be shallow hal...?

----------


## Alrock

This.... http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt0256380/ ?

----------


## ecb

I think that is the film, thanks.

----------


## Alrock

My turn now, was trying to think of this one last night....

All I really remember is a girl being abducted, released naked in the wild to be hunted down, at one point she stumbles across a man & his son camping & they try to help, think the dad may of got killed.

----------


## Sandra_B

> My turn now, was trying to think of this one last night....
> 
> All I really remember is a girl being abducted, released naked in the wild to be hunted down, at one point she stumbles across a man & his son camping & they try to help, think the dad may of got killed.


That sounds like an episode of Criminal Minds, I think.

----------


## billmoseley

> My turn now, was trying to think of this one last night....
> 
> All I really remember is a girl being abducted, released naked in the wild to be hunted down, at one point she stumbles across a man & his son camping & they try to help, think the dad may of got killed.


 i think that was a home movie filmed out west here lololol.

----------


## Alrock

> i think that was a home movie filmed out west here lololol.


Can you get me a copy?  :Wink:

----------


## Qwa

> My turn now, was trying to think of this one last night....
> 
> All I really remember is a girl being abducted, released naked in the wild to be hunted down, at one point she stumbles across a man & his son camping & they try to help, think the dad may of got killed.


This one I think - http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt0943326/

----------


## Alrock

> This one I think - http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt0943326/


Cheers... That's the one...

----------


## Half pint

My turn..Does anyone know the name of the film staring ron Jeremy. He is sat drinking a tin of beer with a bottle of baby oil in his hand at the start?  Think he has two moustaches In this film?

----------


## butchergav

lol @ halfpint  :Smile:

----------


## morsed60

i have no idea but i guss about this film

----------


## linnie612

I'm trying to find out the name of a film, but I don't have much to go on.  It's an older film, which I _think_ was in black and white, and I _think_ was British, but I may be wrong on both counts.  The story involved a girl/young woman accusing a man of keeping her locked up in a room in his house.  When questioned she could describe the room in detail and at first was believed.  It turns out she was lying (can't remember why) and she could describe the room so accurately because she could see into it from somewhere else.  Anyone know it?

----------


## Wanted

Going off the review of this film is it really worth bothering to watch. "naked fear"

----------


## Alrock

> Does anyone know the name of the film starring Brad Pitt where he is a detective investigating a murder about the seven deadly sins? I think Kevin Spacey was the murdered here.


Funnily enough it's called "Se7en"

----------

